# Questions and Tips For Casting Your Own Work



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

At some point many of us come up with a scratch-built or hand-sculpted part that we want to replicate. Or maybe we make a great base and want the rest of the army to look the same without spending weeks just making bases.

With many different methods of casting duplicates out there it can be difficult to know the best approach.

So, if you have questions ask them here; if you have had a bad experience - or a great one - share it with the community so everyone can benefit.

*It is against Forum Rules to discuss the duplication of parts made by GW or other manufacturers. Any posts which mention - or even hint at - copying of someone else's IP may be edited or deleted without further warning.*


----------



## spikedsynapse (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been learning methods to duplicate my sculpey daleks. (i'm making a dalek army that will run as necrons)

I have used several products and my experience with Smooth-On's products has been fantastic.

OOMOO 30 is a fantastic medium for creating molds.




I like to use lego blocks to create a box for my mold. The stuff is fantastic. 

In my tests the Smooth-Cast 321 produces BEAUTIFUL casts. 

I learned casting in art school, but there are many great tutorials on youtube.


----------

